# Should I braid mane and forelock??



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

No. You band the mane and forelock on Western.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

Most of the time unless you are showing say in Jumping events, you won't braid the mane for shows. What you normally do is band it, which is just making a ton of even tiny little pony tails. ( Really Small- it's best around the width of a pencil ). It takes a few times to practice for it to look really nice. For the $-H and Local shows you don't need to go too hard. For your QH keep her mane short and thin, the three inches is probably good or maybe even a little shorter, and I would band it. the mini's mane you can just keep it nice and long for the shows because that's how minis show, with long flowing clean manes!


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok thanks, but I had to cut my mini's mane to about 4 inches last week because there was a huge chunk that was taken out of it. It's also very thick, should I thin it out and band it for my mini?
Also, my Quarter Horse has little chunks taken out of her mane so should I cut it so that it's all even right?


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Cut it so that it's even, but not so short that it is all gone, if possible just pull some mane together from the sides to cover up the empty area and band over it.


----------

